# <<<<Friday Pictures>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Muddin pics, for a certain group that loves them so much:slimer:

1. Getting Mario Williams unstuck in his new 900xp
2. Got deep
3. Dirty Gras decorations
4. The wash out that trapped the people on the other side over the park for a day, came out on the news
5. Bridge crossing, was flowing pretty hard
6. Pretty ladies
7. Yup again
8. Bridge crossing again


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

More
1. Got deep! Up under the dash
2. Me and the wife
3. 5 hours on the Viet Nam trail and only went 3.7 miles
4. Next day, like nothing ever happened


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Got a chance to help out with the Texas Ramp Project last Saturday. They build accessibly ramps for folks every weekend. Lots of fun. They supply all the materials and tools and are looking for volunteer groups to help on a regular basis. You start around 7 or 8 am, and are done by 12-1. The group I was with is the Texas Tech Alumni San Antonio Chapter.




























We went to a wedding last Saturday. One of my son's childhood friends asked him to be a groomsman.

Dang we have pretty babies!!










I think I found nirvana. Buffalo Wild Wings has it on tap!!! Haven't seen that since the 80's!










And finally, a little levity from Facebook


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Had a bunch of stuff piled up on the deck with one thing being a mounted rattlesnake...the little mockingbird was messed up over it! 

Sunrise Monday

Another fishing line fatality


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Fishing with Capt Bruce Baugh


One last stop, as he was jumping out of the boat, he said, Let's fish this last spot, cause, I won't get to fish again till tomorrow !!!!


Fat red



Albert in Baffin


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be lookin for him this year....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*My girls softball team*

Mine are on the far right front and back row.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got the flooring back in the creek house last weekend!

Very nice installation by the coolest of the 2 Coolers! Thanks 2 Penny...Brad...whatever!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

A couple of fish i cut this week.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*rodeo pics*

Rodeo pics of me and the girls from last Saturday. We had tons of fun!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. PPE check (he came to me like this...LOL)
2. Showing me how its really done.
3. Carnical Triumph before embarkation 2/27/12
4. Fixing to pull out of G-Town
5. Pulling out of G-Town.....Mexico bound.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My little one taking a break from fishing. Playing ball for the spring time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This one came out nice. Alligator jaw bone I cleaned and did a 2 color cast


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The wind in Bayou Vista has been horrible lately.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Grandsons came for a visit, all they wanted to do was boy stuff (play football and ride the 4wheeler) Refreshing change from seeing my granddaughter who thinks its great fun painting my fingernails pink! lol (no pics of that one sorry!)

Few other random pics from the stand.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

*cklimpt*

Love this face with the tap out shirt! Deserves a good caption.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Caught a nice crappie on the fly rod.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

random pics from the weekend and Saturday Night Fever was on sale for $5 at Best Buy, had to buy the DVD. :slimer:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

picture of a my MIL's neighbor puppy. very cool eyes from a mutt dog.










red solo cup light fixture


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Started a new company last month doing hotshots here is our truck and trailer getting ready to hit the road and start making money!!
Then the radiator went out in my truck so changed the water pump and new fan clutch I mean I was under the hood anyways lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Here's a couple*

random pictures


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Juicy Lucy our cook made at the fire station last week. Couldn't eat it all as it was a little over a pound of meat. 









Our workout tires. We flip them four times, hit them with a sledge 35 times in various positions, jump in and out of them 5 times, flip them back four times and repeat all steps, flip them back down four times, repeat the steps and then done. My time so far is 4:32 and improving.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Had to get a little creative today. Yes, it's a messy job.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

*My Son is growing up*

A few years ago we attended a wood turner's get-together at GalvBay's.
My Son the Eagle Scout
The cake his Mother made for him. All the badges are hand made out of frosting.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

even without the badges, that's a cool cake! she is definitely and artist!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

The new addition to the family


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

jlatigo said:


> The new addition to the family


Me thinks you're going to need to invest in a radar detector ASAP:slimer:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

By 4 am my Remi sneaks on the bed and on my pillow.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Pictures from a quick trip to Houghton, MI for some fun sliding some Volvo big rigs around an ice track


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Bailey getting ready for a bday party. Like any good dad, I told her that the dress was too short.

Brooke getting All A's, AR 100% goal, and Young Citizen award for the 6 weeks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

Tx State record trout at the ever famous Laguna Booth - Pics don do it justice

Klever hinting this spot aint on

Ancho Pesto blue corn crusted Trout

Snapper Carribean

Roasted Garlic, Bread and Roasted Tomato Soup


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Our workout tires. We flip them four times, hit them with a sledge 35 times in various positions, jump in and out of them 5 times, flip them back four times and repeat all steps, flip them back down four times, repeat the steps and then done. My time so far is 4:32 and improving.


Hurts my knees just thinking about it lol.

That cake is indeed a work of art. How many hours did that take her to create?

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Venison / Veal Meatloaf taken to a new spice high.. ( Secret Sauce )

Broccoli Casa role

Captain Dave's Golden Shrimp / venison Pasta

Man, I ate good this week..lol


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Capt. Dave...your food **** is just too much to handle sometimes


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Dave, ....awesome!!
Im sitting in my class right now and my stomach is growling so loud the kids are looking at me like WFT! hahahah Im about to eat the computer haha


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounding_7th said:


> Capt. Dave...your food **** is just too much to handle sometimes


 All you need is a fork and a glass of wine...lol



jaycf7 said:


> Dave, ....awesome!!
> Im sitting in my class right now and my stomach is growling so loud the kids are looking at me like WFT! hahahah Im about to eat the computer haha


 Ah Its working.. Meals are enjoyed again n again.. Thanks


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

sounding_7th said:


> capt. Dave...your food **** is just too much to handle sometimes:d


x1000


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> x1000


Actually X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!

Good pics everyone!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I think I gain a pound or two everytime I look at the Friday Pics......thanks Dave


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> All you need is a fork and a glass of wine...lol
> 
> Ah Its working.. Meals are enjoyed again n again.. Thanks


I'm ready to go fishing! LOL! . . . wg


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Smoky Mountains*

Couple of shots from 12/11/11. One with the Smoky part and one without the Smoky part. :spineyes:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Just random . . .*

1. Double M Cookers take 3rd - 6th & 9th at Yaga's Chili Quest in January 
2. Dad and his long time best friend talking important stuff out in the barn
3. The finished product from Dad's garden

Yall have a good weekend - see ya at the cook-off . . . wg


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Had a break in the weather and managed to get the foundation poured for my garage yesterday.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounding_7th said:


> Me thinks you're going to need to invest in a radar detector ASAP:slimer:


sadly i think your right! LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pictures gang......as always.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Extending my patio

prepping the ground and slope









lying and tying the rebar 









pouring the concrete









Just got back from hillmans with a sack and half of fresh oysters for family coming from Dallas tonight.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Stopped at Burgess falls in Tennessee today. Cool pit stop in pretty country.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is the artwork Terry G did of Blue. RIP my brother.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Finally....a LIVE visit with 'newbie'*

Finally got to lay hands on my newest Grandson.!!!!!!

Lord..this don't ever get old.. Five weeks old..and in a 6 month old's outfit. He's gonna be a big 'un...

Mrs. Geezer and James IV......

The Geezer and James IV.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

got this off of facebook... pretty amazing photo from the storms earlier this week.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Finally got to lay hands on my newest Grandson.!!!!!!
> 
> Lord..this don't ever get old.. Five weeks old..and in a 6 month old's outfit. He's gonna be a big 'un...
> 
> ...


Great pictures Jim . . . wg


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Finally got to lay hands on my newest Grandson.!!!!!!
> 
> Lord..this don't ever get old.. Five weeks old..and in a 6 month old's outfit. He's gonna be a big 'un...
> 
> ...


I see the "camera hound" snuck in there too! LOL


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

That is a good looking grandson!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Finally got to lay hands on my newest Grandson.!!!!!!


Great pics Tortuga!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see the "camera hound" snuck in there too! LOL


LOL.. Yep, Blake...shoulda named that hound Sheila Jackson Lee... Hiedi is just as big a camera hog as she is...:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. Yep, Blake...shoulda named that hound Sheila Jackson Lee... Hiedi is just as big a camera hog as she is...:tongue:


Heidi has much better hair though! LOL


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Cleaned up the scooter this week.... Man this thing puts a smile on my face every time I twist the throttle....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Hail in Copperfield this afternoon.


----------

